# Topics > Robotics > Telepresence robots >  TERESA, telepresence robot, Europe

## Airicist

Website - teresaproject.eu

Project Coordinator - Shimon Whiteson

Project Manager - Sanne Veenenbos

----------


## Airicist

TERESA First Testdrive 2 

Published on Apr 2, 2015

----------

